
ICloud - aaronbrethorst
http://nshipster.com/icloud/
======
seivan
I've started disagreeing with people who complain about Apple doing web
services.

Game Center is actually getting pretty solid. So far only played with the turn
based, but the API is sexy as hell. And it seems to work fine now that it has
been Lettepressed™.

Push Notifications where great from the get go, and it is probably more
complex than it looks like.

My experience with iMessage has been _GREAT_. I use it from iPad, Mac and
iPhone. It has worked perfectly fine for me.

They are slowly getting there. I suppose iCloud as a complexity is a pretty
hard nut to solve. Dropbox has had more focus in this area than Apple, give'em
some time.

I just wish... I just wish Apple called iCloud beta, and they wouldn't have to
suffer so much unnecessary backlash.

------
nwh
I feel there's an example a lot of the people miss when they complain about
Apple's web services; and that's iMessage. It is another product that is
consistently awful and follows a similar process to iCloud — the product is
released, shown to be underwhelmingly developed and supported, then ignored.

As it stands, iMessage is frustrating at best, and completely unusable more
often than not. Messages always arrive out of order or not at all, scroll-back
is shuffled, the memory use is obscene, and you can't search at all on iOS or
Mac. It's the pinacle of shoddy engineering and design.

------
cromwellian
At least Java is no longer the king of verbosity:
NSPersistentStoreDidImportUbiquitousContentChangesNotification

~~~
seivan
OBJ-C verbosity tend to be one word and not
multiple.bullshut.properties.on.other.properties().

Also their verbosity tend to be explanatory compared to Javas
factoryOfFactoryWithFactory

------
guard-of-terra
I've read this article but think that author failed to make a point. A few
gags is not enough and I obviously lack context.

